# Home made jumps



## jenbleep (16 November 2008)

Ok I need to make some jumps  
	
	
		
		
	


	









Has anyone done it? With what materials? How much did you pay? And do you have any photos?  
	
	
		
		
	


	









I need to do it on the cheap (credit crunch and all that  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) But of course safety is paramount  
	
	
		
		
	


	









What places did you get the materials from as well? 

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## Deefa (16 November 2008)

My Dad 'Borrow' some wood from work (he works for my uncle dont worry) and made some
Will just go and find some piccies!


----------



## pixie (16 November 2008)

car tyres found by the side of the road (could possibly get them from garages or dumps?)

wattle trees on our land, cut down and removed branches, left to dry, sanded rough edges and painted white

barrels found in various places on the farm


----------



## joeanne (16 November 2008)

jump wings, get the wood from b and q or some such like diy merchants.
if you are inventive and buy imperfect bits of wood (or use old pallets especially for the feet) you can knock a set of wings up for less than £25 a pair.
poles are best to buy from a sawmill, again shop around, you can pick them up for about £3 each (or buy lengths of plastic drain pipe and cover with jump sleeves)


----------



## Deefa (16 November 2008)

Plain upright with fallen branch lol






You can see the plastic uprights in this one to which he made as well






Triple bar






Poles






Also have some planks which are just long peices of normal wood with metal hooks added each end to put them up with


----------



## gg68 (16 November 2008)

Regarding materials to make jumps, we found some very cheaply on the site of a new road.  We utilised the workmans hut to build stables, on foundations built from sleepers.
Palletts are useful to make small wings if you are a bit handy with a saw and a screwdriver.  (Nails are not so good.) Bunches of pea sticks  make a litle brush fence.  5 gallon water containers filled with earth to stabilize them.
If a property is being demolished in your location you might be able to purchase floorboards, and a scaffolder might have a few out of use planks.  Good luck and happy building.


----------



## jenbleep (16 November 2008)

oohh this has given me some inspiration! I need to book a days holiday to have a go at this lol x


----------



## LOZHUG (16 November 2008)

We did results:




















Sorry so big

YO's other half made them, got wood from local builders not sure on cost but they are great.


----------



## jenbleep (16 November 2008)

wow they are very impressive! well done you, thats given me something to work towards lol


----------



## Ottinmeg (16 November 2008)

heres my still unfinished ones. Made the wall for my daughter but now horse is broken no one will be jumping it for a while so i have undercoated it and left it outside my back door to see how its withstands our delightful weather.If it survives the winter i'll probably finish it.The pigs will eventually become fillers once i've worked out the best way to make them stand alone.


----------



## ajn1610 (16 November 2008)

Mine are a bit more DIY - I made water trays by painting and lining the wooden trays that the glass was delivered in when we had our windows replaced. You can paint shavings bales for temporary fillers, get tyres from the dump and suspend them on a pole, there are large wooden reels that cable comes on that you can beg from road works and are versatile as wings/fillers/skinnies. Save any spare wood from broken fencing and you'll soon have a stock pile for making wings. Oil drums and pallets are good too.


----------



## Bananarama (16 November 2008)

I did.. but nothing like some of these. For uprights we got to square fence posts and put them in the ground(probaly a bit dangerous but this was when I was younger so I didnt know) and nailed ledges on it to act as cups. Then got branchs and stripped the bark and paintes them for poles.. worked great 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.

These arn't the best pictures and also don't include the painted poles.. but here goes anyway.. (we also have fishboxes making it into a spread...)


----------



## SpruceRI (16 November 2008)

I've made my own jump stands - nothing half as impressive as the painted ones above!!

Use 2" x 3" tanalised timber from B&amp;Q and then loads of the 'L' shaped metal corner things.

Stick the upright in the middle and build  a square of 'feet' round it.  Last pair I made was about 3yrs ago now and they worked out at £12 a pair.

I admit to not bothering treating them or painting them since and most are now looking a bit worse for wear!!


----------



## PopStrop (16 November 2008)

Very basic - cavaletti &amp; wings &amp; poles/planks


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (21 November 2008)

I made my own and each one cost me only about 2 quid to make.

I bought some fencing stabs. Scott cut the points off drilled holes in them and attached a base. we got the wood for the bases from breaking up old pallets 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Bought 20 pair of jump cups off of ebay for about 30 quid and bobs your uncle lol

Here they are































Nikki xxx


----------

